# Garage and Diner on the A127



## Fuzzypiggy (Oct 10, 2010)

Driving back along the A127 in Essex and spotted the usual tell-tale signs of desertion. Turned around and headed back. 

It's an old deserted diner and Esso garage, it's absolutely totalled inside. The graffiti, if it's to be believed, means the place must have been deserted since around 2006. Each of the two buldings appears to consist of two levels, each building with a cellar/basement. The pigeons had made a real mess of the diner. I didn't venture down into the cellar for fear of slipping down the stairs on the all the guano, believe me even in my big walking boots was still very squelchy underfoot, LOL!

The Esso garage







The entrance to the cellar under the garage.





One of the two work bays















The main office in the garage.











The Diner
















The gents' kharzi with the graffiti dated 2007 and 2006





The ladies...





The main dining area










The two dumb-waiters that must lead down to the kitchens in the basement










The guano covered stairs leading down to the basement. The freezer is on the right hand side. Wouldn't want to get locked in the there!





The back car park, completely overgrown.


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 10, 2010)

Interesting report, seams there is quite a few of these about, but I dont think work would take to nicely with me parking the wagon up and having a splore haha

The carpark is a mess if its only been closed 4 years - cheapo piky tarmacing services?!?!


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 10, 2010)

interesting concept, ESSO being TOTALled  nice pics I am sure I have driven past this place a few times in the past...you sure its only been closed 4 years could have swoarn its been longer, but could be a different place with similar features


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 10, 2010)

I seem to remember (from my dim and distant childhood) that this may have been a Happy Eater at one point. Ah the memories!
GDZ


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks like its been deserted for 20 years at least..and those portals,who dreamt that up ffs?


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 10, 2010)

I rather like this place - I do like my derelict places to be ... well derelict and pretty knackered (bit like miself)

I did a similar one that was service station and hotel somewhere in wales a while back


----------



## Captain-Slow (Oct 14, 2010)

Judderman62 said:


> I did a similar one that was service station and hotel somewhere in wales a while back



Trecastle Motel & Services, near Brecon by any chance?


----------



## Foz77 (Oct 14, 2010)

Judderman62 said:


> I rather like this place - I do like my derelict places to be ... well derelict and pretty knackered (bit like miself)
> 
> I did a similar one that was service station and hotel somewhere in wales a while back



I prefer mine to be grafitti free and non-fire damaged myself...


----------



## mistersjh (Oct 14, 2010)

Yours for £1.5m !!

http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/de...=mitula&utm_medium=feeds&utm_content=11519723


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 14, 2010)

These are the places we can't abide when they stick them up,yet I feel a certain nostalgia for them when they fall into decay.
Where did all those Daff's & morie's old motorway caravan's go?


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 14, 2010)

Captain-Slow said:


> Trecastle Motel & Services, near Brecon by any chance?



not sure fella


----------



## djfresh (Oct 14, 2010)

thats been empty for years im 27 and i remeber driving past that as a kid and it looked like that! apparently it used to be a nightclub years ago or at least thats what my mum tells me lol


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 15, 2010)

I like the look of this place. Think I may of seen this before.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Oct 15, 2010)

Proper derelict, not much you could with that place except demolish it, shame...


----------



## bungle666 (Oct 16, 2010)

WOW!! site of the year that :err:

B..


----------



## ojay (Oct 16, 2010)

bungle666 said:


> WOW!! site of the year that :err:
> 
> B..



Has this only closed in the last few months?

Pidgeons do move in quick tho, they seem to be everywhere


----------



## gunthoMASSER! (Oct 16, 2010)

Sick, very sick!


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Oct 16, 2010)

Some of the graffiti is quite funny.


----------



## billcro90 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Elliots*

It was a Nightclub (or disco as it was called in those days!) called Elliots, I used to go there in the 70's 
it closed in the mid eighties and has been decaying ever since as the owners want too much for it.


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Oct 21, 2010)

Heard it was called twilights at some point as well. Stopped here last weekend on the way back from runwell.. have pics from the downstairs so ill add them soon


----------

